# Let's see your business cards



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

It's time for me to make some new business cards. I will have some plainer ones with all of my services listed, but in order to look more professional, I want to make some that are snow removal specific. Thus, I want to see yours. What do you consider to be the most important things(other than name and number) to include on a card?? Anyone have a pic on their card?? Please post some images here, I'd like to see what everyone uses.
thanks
greg
[email protected]


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

My business cards are out of date as well. It is time for some 2004 models to be produced. I would like some new ideas. I think no matter what design is on them I am going with a colored card. They seem to stick out better.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

heres mine from last year


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Nothing fancy but they are red on white back ground as well as some on Flourcent paper. (wife works at the printing co)

Sorry file to big I am not smart enough to make it work I can email


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

So only a couple people are using business cards??


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Here's mine. This is an actual picture of my old truck(01 2500HD) right after I had my plow installed 4 yrs. ago. Also, I have to get rid of the home phone number.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Here's mine. I still have to order some plowing cards for the one time customers.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Here is my card. Plain & Simple! :waving:


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

This is an old card but I still use it. 
Color is important
I use the back because it is there


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Big Nate's Plowing said:


> heres mine from last year


Is that plow upside down?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

yup, I stole the pic from google and it was upside down and I didnt want to mess with it


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

All very nice, got some good ideas, mine is to boring to even post, nothing more then the business name across the center and phone numbers.

I like the pictures, kinda flashly !!

BOSS V Baby !!


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

*hows this look??*

I hope this worked i don't post pics to often.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

vanwhyjr,
Is that your truck & plow in the picture?? All the cards look good to me! :waving: BOAST


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

no it's just a picture i foud on the web. i do have the superduty but i have a western pro plus not the boss. :bluebounc


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I was bored today and whipped up a new card for my business and threw one together for BOSS while I was at it

heres mine:









and boss's









I cant help myself, I was in a graphics design class and I never persued it as a job but such is life  
Nate~


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks Nate, it looks good!! You're going to have to teach me a few things about graphics!!


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

vanwhyjr said:


> I hope this worked i don't post pics to often.


Don't wanna bust your balls, but developments is spelled wrong.. There is no "e" after develop.. :waving:


----------



## usabestsnoplowr (Nov 6, 2004)

I dont have a scanner but those are some cool business cards


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Take a picture of your card with a digital camera & post the picture. :waving:


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I found one of my cards from back in the day... front side


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Here is the back side.....


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

here's mine. Made them myself. I print them on cardstock and also magnetic stock so people can put them on the fridge, file cabinet, or whatever. I have made a change to this card below, right above my name it now says "Lawn Mowing & Snowplowing" instead of yard maintenance.

Buck


----------



## Meathead (Nov 13, 2004)

Mine are plain and simple. On the back is a list of the services we provide..


----------



## nohfdforeman (Nov 14, 2004)

Here it is. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

nohfdforeman said:


> Here it is. Let me know what you think!


It would be nice if your name and address was on there, also an e-mail address.
I know it would be to busy and that is why I had to put a lot of that information on the back.

Damm cards are to small, A link to a web site ware a full page add would also be nice.

I do like your card though.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Thought i would add mine.


----------

